# Hidden and Dangerous 3



## SLPitBull (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

Hätte eine kurze Frage an euch.

Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn es ein dritten Teil von den Taktik-Shooter Hidden and Dangerous geben würde (Fortsetzung zu Hidden and Dangerous 2)?

Würdet ihr es dann vielleicht kaufen?

Gruß Pit


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2013)

Also ich fand H&D2 super. 
Ist halt nur ziemlich "harte" Kost und lässt sich vermutlich der "Generation Call of Duty" nicht so gut verkaufen.

Wenn ein H&D3 rauskommen würde, mit dem taktischen Anspruch seines Vorgängers, dann würde ich durchaus einen Kauf in Erwägung ziehen, ja.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2013)

Das wäre ein "Tag-1-Kauf" für mich. Ich liebe richtig schöne Taktik-Shooter, leider ist man da in den letzten Jahren am verhungern, weil fast gar nichts mehr kommt. In nächster Zeit stehen da nur Arma 3 (was aber eher eine Simulation ist) und Takedown: Red Sabre an.
Ob jemals ein Hidden & Dangerous 3 kommen wird, steht wohl in den Sternen. Wer hat die eigentlich damals entwickelt? War das nicht illusion Softworks, also die Mafia 1 und 2 Macher? Die heißen ja mittlerweile 2k Cech und gehören zu Take 2. Also entscheiden die, was sie veröffentlichen werden. Ein Hidden & Dangerous 3 wäre aber wirklich schon super, genauso aber auch ein Vietcong 3, denn die Vorgänger waren ja auch von ihnen.


----------



## SLPitBull (21. Februar 2013)

@ Mothman
Man braucht nur das richtige Rezept um es vielleicht auf den Markt zu bekommen 
Man müsste mehr Action reinbringen, aber nicht zu viel sondern auch wieder etwas Ruhe. (schwierig zu erklären) 
Meiner Meinung auch nach mehr Realismus. Viele neue Sachen mit rein nehmen(halt realistischer), wer weiss vielleicht kann man die Leute damit von Call of Duty weg locken!  

@ Shadow
Freu mich schon auf Arma 3 aber mal sehen wie es wird! Die neue Engine macht was her laut Screenshots!
Würde mich auch freuen wenn es H&D3 oder Vietcong 3 raus kommen würde, mal sehen was die Zeit her gibt



Habe schon mit gerechnet das hier keiner was rein schreibt!
Danke


----------



## golani79 (22. Februar 2013)

H&D 3 würde ich mir wohl auch sofort holen - gibt meiner Meinung nach zu wenige von solchen Spielen!


----------



## SLPitBull (22. Februar 2013)

Habe auch noch kein richtigen Ersatz dafür gefunden leider. Arma ist so ähnlich aber ist halt leider auch nicht das richtige


----------



## SLPitBull (22. Februar 2013)

Was müsste eure Meinung nach verbessert werden oder müsste neu dazu kommen?


----------



## Vordack (22. Februar 2013)

SLPitBull schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Hätte eine kurze Frage an euch.
> 
> ...


 
Teil 2 war Hammer, würde ich sofort kaufen


----------



## SLPitBull (22. Februar 2013)

Ideen hätte ich für Teil 3 genug


----------



## SLPitBull (27. Februar 2013)

Ich schreibe schon etwas mehr als 2 Monate an der Fortsetzung


----------



## Vordack (27. Februar 2013)

SLPitBull schrieb:


> Ich schreibe schon etwas mehr als 2 Monate an der Fortsetzung


 
Das Heißt? Amateurhaft, Semi-Professionell oder besitzt Du etwaige Lizenzen?


----------



## SLPitBull (27. Februar 2013)

Lizenzen habe leider nicht dafür, wäre schön wenn ja.

Ich mache das Amateurhaft und etwas semi-professionell.

Das heißt, Fortsetzung zu teil 2


----------



## Vordack (27. Februar 2013)

SLPitBull schrieb:


> Lizenzen habe leider nicht dafür, wäre schön wenn ja.
> 
> Ich mache das Amateurhaft und etwas semi-professionell.
> 
> Das heißt, Fortsetzung zu teil 2


 
Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei der Arbeit und auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung 

Meld Dich bitte wenn es war spielbares gibt  Ich freue mich immer wenn Leute so etwas selber in die Hand nehmen


----------



## SLPitBull (27. Februar 2013)

Danke   Habe ein Riesen Spaß dabei. Habe schon über 150 Seiten geschrieben und etliche Skizzen angefertigt . usw

Melde natürlich wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## SLPitBull (1. März 2013)

Werde wohl bis Ende April brauchen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## Batze (15. März 2013)

H&D 3. Träum 

Die  Teile 1 und 2 habe ich verschlungen und zig mal durchgespielt. In allen Variationen. 
Teil 3, solange es auf dem selben Spielprinzip basieren würde, würde ich blind sofort kaufen.


----------



## Modtools (21. März 2013)

*WÜRDE MITHELFEN *

HI an alle HD2 FANS 

Finde dein Engagement lobenswert.
Würde bei Skinning bzw Artwork oder sonstigen Grafik- bzw. Modelarbeiten mithelfen oder als Alphatester dir zur Seite stehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen das 
Modtools-Tier


----------



## SLPitBull (21. März 2013)

Wenn ich etwas für dich habe melde ich mich bei dir versprochen!
Und danke das du mir deine Hilfe anbietest.

Gruß
Pit


----------



## Modtools (26. August 2016)

Ich wärme diesen alten Thread mal wieder auf.
Es gibt nun einen echten Anwärter auf den Titel als Nachfolger von Hidden and Dangerous 2.
Dieses Spiel heißt DAY OF INFAMY. Es ist auf der Source-Engine aufgebaut und bietet mit dem HammerEditor 
eine solide Basis um Karten und gegebenenfalls eine Mod zu schreiben.

Falls jemand interesse hat mit mir zusammen alte H&D2 Karten in DAY OF INFAMY zu porten oder ahnliche Karten zu erstellen 
für die epischen online-Schlachten von Infamy schreibt mich bitte auf Steam an unter Modtools oder Madtec, aber auch gerne per E-Mail an
mod.tools@gmx.de

Danke euer Modtools


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2016)

Wäre wenn so wie Teil 1/2 ein Instant Buy. Ebenso ein Vietcong 3.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2016)

Hab mir mal ein paar Yt Videos angeschaut. Das Spiel hat mit H&D leider gar nix am Hut.


----------



## Modtools (28. August 2016)

ne es war so gemeint das ich eine mod für dieses spiel schreiben wollte bzw. ein Mappack die dann eventuell H&D3 heißen. Mal sehen wohin das ganze läuft.
Ich suche noch aktive Mapper, Skinner, Modder, Grafiker,...


----------

